# Is Easter Lily Safe for Rabbits?



## sooflymami (Mar 26, 2013)

I want to decorate my house and want to buy Easter Lily is it safe?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 26, 2013)

Easter Lilly and I believe all lilies are toxic to rabbits and other pets. Best to keep them out of reach if you use them.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 26, 2013)

Agree with the toxicity of most if not all lilies. My vet clinic actually has a lily on their counter with a sign on it that says "did you know this plant could kill your cat?" I believe it's not just the leaves either, but if they get pollen on them and lick it off, that's poisonous too.


----------



## JBun (Mar 26, 2013)

Unfortunately Easter Lilies are listed as *extremely toxic* to rabbits.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 26, 2013)

The word "Easter Lili" can refer to a number of different plants, but there are definitley some lilies that are toxic to rabbits and other animals (especially cats). 
Your best bet is just to avoid them alltogether.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2013)

Most of the "holiday" plants seem to be really toxic. Maybe why they aren't in households on a permanent basis.


----------

